# Bar Graph/Chart Generator



## everypot (Feb 29, 2012)

There is a very useful tool for bar charts. It's simple but very powerful.  Released under the GPL. Hope someone could add it to port. 

http://www.burningcutlery.com/derek/bargraph/

http://code.google.com/p/bargraphgen/


----------



## Dereckson (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

I see there is a patch for GnuPlot

```
-    if ((0 < x && x < term->xmax) && (0 < y && y < term->ymax))
+    if ((0 < x && x < term->xmax*xsize) && (0 < y && y < term->ymax*ysize))
```

So what do you want exactly?

Solution A. A port who would install a patched GnuPlot + the bargraphgen scripts.

It would conflict then with the math/gnuplot port. Ports testing /usr/local/bin/gnuplot as gnuplot requirement would install without problem. This is the case of math/maxima.

Solution B. A port who would install the Perl script and dependencies, so you have a bargraph command to launch the script.


----------



## Dereckson (Mar 9, 2012)

Good afternoon,

I prepared a solution B port. It could be found at the following URL:
http://hg.dereckson.be/freebsd-ports/src/tip/math/

Would you be so kind to test it and ensure all works fine?

Note: to regenerate the samples, there is a GNU Makefile depending of ImageMagick. I didn't make it to install, as it quickly fails to regenerate the samples.


----------



## Dereckson (Mar 26, 2012)

Port submitted, cf. pr PR 166410.


----------



## Dereckson (Apr 5, 2012)

Port is committed.

Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## everypot (Apr 11, 2012)

Dereckson said:
			
		

> Port is committed.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion.


Thanks a lot! That's so cool! Sorry for my late reply. Haven't checked the forum for so long.


----------

